# Free Item Cataloging!



## Jumania (Apr 28, 2020)

I will be hosting an item cataloging event! I will have 3 people at a time.

Here’s how it works:
1-Bring your coolest items (less than 12) and drop them at the specified places.
2-Everyone can pick up an item then just drop it. it will automatically appear in their nook shopping to purchase after that.
3- Leave with your items and an expanded catalog!

comment if you want me to send you the dodo code.





	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

if anyone wants anything specific from my catalog let me know


----------



## Leen (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello! I would love to join in. Happy to tip as well for the cool experience  

May I catalog the following items from your catalog? : 

Arcade combat game
Barbecue
Board game (territory)
Climbing wall (natural)
Cuckoo clock (natural)
Dinnerware
Fireplace (dark brown)
Iron shelf (black)
Tape deck (orange)
Traditional tea set (floral)
Writing poster (periodic table)
Pop-up toaster
Mug
Mixer

You have so many cool stuff!


----------



## Jumania (Apr 28, 2020)

of course! but i’ll have to postpone the event to tomorrow, i need to get some sleep rn haha


----------



## Leen (Apr 28, 2020)

No worries! Just dm me when you're thinking of doing event. I'll bring some cool stuff for others catalog as well


----------



## Frogloaf (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I catalog the following from your catalog 

- fireplace
- inflatable sofa
- elephant slide 
- heart doorplate
- arcade combat game
- cardbox box ( cherries and oranges )
- bathroom towel rack ( copper )
- arcade seat
- colourful wheel
- den desk ( white )
- clay furnace
- diner neon sign
- diner sofa ( yellow ) 
- white iron shelf 
- jukebox
- kimono stand
- poolside bed
- raccoon figurine 
- refrigerator ( silver )

sorry I know this is a lot. What would you like in return


----------



## B4100 (Apr 28, 2020)

I will join if possible


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 28, 2020)

Interested in cataloging tomorrow, when you do this.
Specifically interested in cataloging:
Heart door plate 
Popcorn machine blue
Pink candy machine
Thanks


----------



## k1234_acnh (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm interested in cataloging too! Specifically these items from your catalog:

- Anthurium plant
- Arcade combat game
- Bathroom sink (white)
- Climbing wall (white or natural)
- Cute DIY table
- Diner neon sign
- Humidifier
- Mixer
- Portable record player (pink)
- Street organ
- Traditional tea set (floral)

Thanks so much!


----------



## chips_523 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, is it still open? I'd like to come!


----------



## Quack (Apr 28, 2020)

Accessories Stand (Brown)
Air Conditioner (Gray)
Cordless Phone (White)
Essay-set (Letter)
Fireplace (Dark Brown)
Glass Holder with Candle (Pink)
Hose Reel (Black)
Protein Shaker Bottle (Strawberry)
Rock Guitar (Cosmo Black)
Upright Piano (Maple)
Wheelchair
Writing Poster (Multiplication tables)

I'm very interested in cataloguing these items! I can bring some random cool (high value) things or pay you in Bells, whatever works for you


----------



## Leashie (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to come!
Id also like to catalog:
Your fruit boxes
Cat tower
Cute DIY table
Elephant slide
Floor light (white)
Garden lantern (white)
Glass Holder with Candle (Pink)
Mobile (Sheep)
Office desk (white)
Sea globe


----------



## Sammr (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to come catalog your poolside chair! I can bring some items as well!


----------

